# Help Needed



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't understand how should be my preference order my aggregate is 88.0502% ......


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

tania ch said:


> I don't understand how should be my preference order my aggregate is 88.0502% ......


tania whats ur score in mcat and in fsc ???????????


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

tania ch said:


> I don't understand how should be my preference order my aggregate is 88.0502% ......


Depends where you're from. Do you prefer Lahore or some other city?


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

i am from jhang. i prefer lahore but i am confused in PMC , AMC ,SKZMDC and RMC.......Please suggest which is better than other ..

- - - Updated - - -

In fsc 977 in entry test 964 and matric 914........


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

I have the same question and my aggregate is 88.09 so what should be my sequence as RMC would be on top.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

@fizzah and @tania Do you guys know last year merit of all medical colleges ? If so then write your preference according to that list


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

tania ch said:


> i am from jhang. i prefer lahore but i am confused in PMC , AMC ,SKZMDC and RMC.......Please suggest which is better than other ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> In fsc 977 in entry test 964 and matric 914........


If you're from Jhang, you should prefer PMC. RMC tou bahut door hai. But if you want Lahore too, then make your preference list something like:
1. King Edward Medical University
2. Allama Iqbal Medical College
3. SIMS
4. Fatima Jinnah Medical College
5. SKZMDC
6. PMC
7. RMC

and you can fill out the rest of 14 colleges whatever way you want. You can easily get into PMC or RMC btw. It all depends on which City you want to go into!

- - - Updated - - -



fizzah ali said:


> I have the same question and my aggregate is 88.09 so what should be my sequence as RMC would be on top.


You're from Islamabad, so your preferences should be like:
1. RMC
2. King Edward
3. Allama Iqbal
4. SIMS
5. FJ
6. SKZMC

and whatever others you want. But basically, you see, if you put RMC on top, that kind of means, you have zero chance in a Lahore medical college, cause they all have higher merits. After, Lahore's colleges however, you should write the colleges that have a lower merit than RMC and are easier for you to approach. Like Gujranwala Medical College, or Nawaz Sharif Medical College in Gujrat, Or the Sialkot one, or even PMC.
Again, it all matters on what you want.


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestion.....


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> If you're from Jhang, you should prefer PMC. RMC tou bahut door hai. But if you want Lahore too, then make your preference list something like:
> 1. King Edward Medical University
> 2. Allama Iqbal Medical College
> 3. SIMS
> ...


 Thankyou


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

*I Am In A Very Difficult Situation*

hello i really need some guidelines regarding medical aggregate of uhs 2014 and private medical colleges...
i got an aggregate of 82.4525 so do i have a chance or what? i cant even repeat next year because their wont be mcat next year what should i do as i cant afford the private fee aswell please guide...:arghh:

- - - Updated - - -

i studied in kips this year and practised alot but the uhs entry test was totally changed from last year...i feel really disappointed as i had been scoring high marks at kips but the entry test didnt go that well as i thought

- - - Updated - - -

someone told me that the aggregate might fall to 82% but i dont relly know whats going to happen


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Well it will be around 85%


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

what is your aggregate ?


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Bilal Faiz said:


> hello i really need some guidelines regarding medical aggregate of uhs 2014 and private medical colleges...
> i got an aggregate of 82.4525 so do i have a chance or what? i cant even repeat next year because their wont be mcat next year what should i do as i cant afford the private fee aswell please guide...:arghh:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


No, it won't be around 82%. It will probably be 85% minimum. 
And as for MCAT not being held next year, that is still not confirmed. It's just a proposal. And I think it is highly unlikely that they will finish the MCAT so suddenly. So you might be able to repeat.
I did the test session from KIPS too, but I found them exactly UHS style  They were very good papers, in fact. And everyone scores highly in KIPS not because they are easy papers (they are actually harder than the MCAT itself!) but because you're relaxed during the KIPS papers. MCAT is a battle of nerves. Students have the knowledge, they just cripple under pressure.


----------



## Katniss (Sep 21, 2014)

Bilal Faiz said:


> hello i really need some guidelines regarding medical aggregate of uhs 2014 and private medical colleges...
> i got an aggregate of 82.4525 so do i have a chance or what? i cant even repeat next year because their wont be mcat next year what should i do as i cant afford the private fee aswell please guide...:arghh:


There might be MCAT next year. If not, you can still improve your Fsc marks.


----------



## forceps (Sep 19, 2014)

hi i really need help... my aggregate is around 61% . i cant afford to give huge bouts of donations... but is there any chance that i can get admission on a late admission basis to any private medical college in lahore??


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

Bilal Faiz said:


> what is your aggregate ?


- mine is 83.04


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

According to your aggregate your preference list should be like this: 

1. SZBKBNMC
2. Fatima Jinnah
3. Ameer Ud Din
4. PMC
5. RMC


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

fatti said:


> - mine is 83.04


what were your uhs marks ?


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

why you guyz so sure that it would be 85 minimum ? :!:
I also want it to decrease but what I heard is it will increase a bit because it's in ^^ UHS history that merit never go down ^^ blah blah blah but
I pray that will not gonna happen this time :roll:


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

tania ch said:


> i am from jhang. i prefer lahore but i am confused in PMC , AMC ,SKZMDC and RMC.......Please suggest which is better than other ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> In fsc 977 in entry test 964 and matric 914........


I'm also from jhang and my preference order is like this...
KEMU > AIMC > SIMS > SKZMDC > PMC > NMC > AMC and so on 
I heard AMC is not worth giving preference


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

umer3053 said:


> I'm also from jhang and my preference order is like this...
> KEMU > AIMC > SIMS > SKZMDC > PMC > NMC > AMC and so on
> I heard AMC is not worth giving preference
> 
> ...


Actually all this preference list is mostly drama. Only the students with the highest aggregates can make a good use of this preference list thingy, others are just forced to go to colleges way down their list. Your preference list should co relate with your aggregate and should be as realistic as possible, just to avoid any confusion in the end. 

My Advice!


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

Can any one tell me about my chanes of admsn in AM college as paying cadet as my father is a retired army person..my aggregate is 82.636 nd merit no. is. 522.


----------

